# Full Body workout plan while on a keto diet?



## Bingemoose (Jan 16, 2014)

I changed my keto diet to 2300-2400 calories a day, Something like this. 
35.4g Carbs
133.7g Fat
233.8g Protein
2295.8 Calories


I'm also going to carb load every 9th day seeing as it takes my body about 2-3 days to enter ketosis.

Now I'm just curious as to the best full body workout routine to do while on keto. I do 40mins to an hour on the stationary bike 6x a week keeping my heart rate between 130-150. i'm also playing quite a bit of squash. But now im figuring I wouldn't mind putting some lean muscle on. If anybody has any suggestions to a routine for 3x a week I would be really interested.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 16, 2014)

Look up Jim Wendlers 5/3/1. It will put some muscle on you and it's simple


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not sure how you expect to gain mass at that caloric intake with your expenditure. You should go back over your goals and analyze your proposed diet. 2300cals with the that much activity and assuming you're average height and weight is a cutting diet.


----------



## Bingemoose (Jan 16, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm not sure how you expect to gain mass at that caloric intake with your expenditure. You should go back over your goals and analyze your proposed diet. 2300cals with the that much activity and assuming you're average height and weight is a cutting diet.


I'm just trying to prevent muscular dystrophy. While achieving small gains. I'm now 196 and 5"11


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bingemoose said:


> I'm just trying to prevent muscular dystrophy. While achieving small gains. I'm now 196 and 5"11



How old are you Moose? Gains will be hard or impossible to come by unless you eat in a calorie surplus, if by gains you mean lean body mass/muscle mass. Let's figure out your TDEE once you provide your age and we'll get you set up with a diet suitable for your goals.


----------



## Bingemoose (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm 22. And I found your completely right by doing research my calories are way to low and I am gonna lose way too much LBM. My main goal is to cut my body fat down while not losing the muscle that I do have ,so I can start feeling better about my appearance in a month or two . My goals for summer are just to look trim with nice lean muscle. And weigh 170-180 like I did when I boxed.


----------

